# Heat Cycle ????



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

So this is my first year breeding, I bought my goats bred last year! 3 of my 4 goats are confirmed pregnant by blood test but 1 is open :-( I haven't been watching her for heat cycles in hopes she had bred. Any ideas on how to pull her into heat, she doesn't yell and she is very quiet all the time.. any tricks on telling when a doe is in heat???


----------



## akitasrock12 (Jan 8, 2013)

You can ask woodhavenfarms she has the answer your looking for and I'm new to this to font worrie


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Check for extra loving ness, then a swollen back side with discharge. It much easier if you pay a lot of attention to what her lady bits look like normally. I'm waiting on my 4 month old To heat cycle again she should go anytime and if she doesn't then I have a big oops on my hands and I'm going to have an 8 month old kidding. I'm crossing my fingers for a heat cycle in the next 5 days!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Some does can be very quiet about their cycles, but more obvious if there is a buck around they can smell or be teased by. Sometimes a bucky wether will do the trick as well. I've heard of people using a "buck rag" to tease a doe as well, if you don't have a buck to bring around but can visit one. Rub the rag over his smelliest parts to get it nice and stinky and then let the doe sniff it. The glands for the smell will be at the base of his horns, or where horns should be on a disbudded goat.

As for heat signs, not all does are vocal. Some make weird noises or bleat a lot, but not all...or even the majority really. Look for lots of tail wagging, swollen/pink girl parts (so learn what her parts look like normally so you can see a difference), and discharge. Sometimes their tail, etc. will be wet from urinating, but look for yellowish or white gooey discharge on the bottom of the tail, etc. Many does in heat will mount other does, or allow them to mount her. She might even act bucky and "blubber" and wag her tongue at the other does.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks you everyone! I bought my first buck today! He is a nigerian and only 8 months so not sure he will get her but he may help me tell when she comes into heat!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Oh a ND buck can get the job done at 8mos! Some are fertile at 3 -4 mos. my little buck at 3 mos had to be separated because he started getting bucky real fast.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

The buck I bought was in with all 4 of my girls he got 3 of them but she is a large la language and I think a little to tall for him to mount!!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

If most of your does were confirmed bred, I doubt he "got" them...likely just mounted them in his excitement. If a buck "gets" the doe, what we usually call hitting the mark...he will do a big, quick thrust at the end and the doe will hunch up in a ball. If you get the doe hunching up into a ball as the buck dismounts (you can't mistake it, its really odd looking), then you know he put things where they need to be.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm going to re-post from my message :thumb:

The heat signs I've noticed in some of my does are one or a combination of these things: Change in mood (more stand-offish or more cuddly), mounting or being mounted by other does/wethers, red/swollen or puffy vulva, discharge from vulva, flagging, and increased vocalization.

Do you have any wethers you could stick in with her to be a "heat detector"? If your new (cute!) buck is kept nearby, she may also call or flirt near or towards his pen when she's in heat. Try rubbing a rag all over his stinky face and keep it in a paper bag. Show her the rag when you think she's in heat. Sometimes does will be romantic towards the rag if they're in heat.

Best of luck! Heat is tough to pinpoint, and I only have two does which are easy to tell.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

firelight27 said:


> If most of your does were confirmed bred, I doubt he "got" them...likely just mounted them in his excitement. If a buck "gets" the doe, what we usually call hitting the mark...he will do a big, quick thrust at the end and the doe will hunch up in a ball. If you get the doe hunching up into a ball as the buck dismounts (you can't mistake it, its really odd looking), then you know he put things where they need to be.


I have blood tests confirming 3 pregnant does and he is the buck we used! I need my 4th doe to come into heat so I can take her to a beautiful LaMancha buck! I just can't tell her heat signs cause she is really quiet and always nice!


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> I'm going to re-post from my message :thumb:
> 
> The heat signs I've noticed in some of my does are one or a combination of these things: Change in mood (more stand-offish or more cuddly), mounting or being mounted by other does/wethers, red/swollen or puffy vulva, discharge from vulva, flagging, and increased vocalization.
> 
> ...


Thank you woodhaven! I will be watching her closely!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

seren said:


> I have blood tests confirming 3 pregnant does and he is the buck we used! I need my 4th doe to come into heat so I can take her to a beautiful LaMancha buck! I just can't tell her heat signs cause she is really quiet and always nice!


Oh, I thought you meant you just got him like...in the last few days, and then put him in with your does who were already confirmed pregnant and he bred them. I kind of hope of my does didn't take because I want to bring her to a nice La Mancha gentleman I found near me. Its a great cross!


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

firelight27 said:


> Oh, I thought you meant you just got him like...in the last few days, and then put him in with your does who were already confirmed pregnant and he bred them. I kind of hope of my does didn't take because I want to bring her to a nice La Mancha gentleman I found near me. Its a great cross!


 I wasn't very clear sorry! I just brought him back! We ended up buying him! Looking forward to breeding season with him next year! I have 1 lamancha doe that was bred to my nd buck and another lamancha I am hoping will come into heat and go to a nice lamancha buck! I am totally new to this breeding and goats so I am kinda learning as I go!


----------

